# Learning Music Theory?



## mrravioli

Hey all,

I've been a classical music lover for over a decade now. I had zero music background and all I did is listening to recordings and going to concerts sporadically (before the pandemic). 

While I enjoy listening to music casually, after reading/watching some music analysis, I realized how far I was from understanding the nuance in even the most familiar pieces. A 10 min youtube video analysis of a piece reveals far more than what I heard from just listening for years. This makes me want to pick up some (basic) music theory knowledge, for sake of better appreciation of music. I know the very very basics like a major or minor chords, but have zero idea of, say, describing makes Schubert sounds different than Beethoven, even though I've probably spent over a thousand hour listening to both.

For what I'm trying to achieve, what would be a good place to start with? Maybe some musicology book or video series? I've watched some of Bernstein's Young People's Concert series and Harvard lectures, and could follow most of the material, but still have no idea to apply what's said to a different piece. Would learning an instrument help for my need? I took a couple months of piano lessons, but lacked both the patience and talent to persist. I still have a digital piano at home (covered by half inch of dust). Most music analysis are done on a piano, but would it be of any use for someone who couldn't even play twinkle twinkle little star?

Thanks in advance?


----------



## Monsalvat

There's a decent music theory textbook for free online here: Music Theory for the 21st-Century Classroom

It is at least partially interactive, so they have YouTube links for examples and that sort of thing, which you might find helpful. Maybe even learning just scales and chords on the piano would be helpful. Or even a piece such as the famous Bach C major Prelude from the Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846, which is basically just a series of arpeggiated chords: https://s9.imslp.org/files/imglnks/usimg/9/96/IMSLP02206-BWV0846.pdf


----------



## mbhaub

I will recommend a few older books, but still quite relevant:

1. Aaron Copland: What to Listen For in Music
2. Leonard Bernstein: The Joy of Music
3. Bernstein: The Infinite Variety of Music
4. Joan Peyser: The Orchestra

I want to believe that knowing some theory helps, but I'm not so sure anymore. In any case, learning theory is no small undertaking. Try a book like the Dummies series - there's one for music theory. Then try to find a great old textbook on Musical Form, the Hugo Leichtentritt book is excellent. Add in a general music history book: A History of Western Music by Donald J Grout is a classic. Would learning an instrument help? Insofar as it teaches the nitty gritty details and the discipline, yes. But there's a quicker way: join a choir. Seriously. You'll learn all about voice leading, balance, harmony, tuning and 4-part harmony.


----------



## pianozach

Overall, you cannot HEAR books. They can TELL you what to listen for, but . . . well, it's easier to watch/listen to Youtube videos with analyses of works. 

A little while back I found three Youtubers doing reaction videos of the Beatles' catalog, and each of them had different takeaways from each album and song. Mostly I'm very familiar with that catalog, but occasionally there will be things pointed out that I've become dead to after hundreds of listens, and the songs become fresher. It's also nifty to watch people getting truly excited about music they've not heard before (well, the three YTrs I dialed were genuine, but many others are comical as they pretend to be blown away for the camera's sake).

But it's great that you can simply go to Youtube and find an analysis of a random great work, or even more than one. 

*Beethoven's 5th Symphony*:


----------



## haziz

Coursera has a MOOC course on Fundamentals of Music Theory, created by the University of Edinburgh. There are also several other similar MOOC courses.


----------



## ClassicalMaestro

mrravioli said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been a classical music lover for over a decade now. I had zero music background and all I did is listening to recordings and going to concerts sporadically (before the pandemic).
> 
> While I enjoy listening to music casually, after reading/watching some music analysis, I realized how far I was from understanding the nuance in even the most familiar pieces. A 10 min youtube video analysis of a piece reveals far more than what I heard from just listening for years. This makes me want to pick up some (basic) music theory knowledge, for sake of better appreciation of music. I know the very very basics like a major or minor chords, but have zero idea of, say, describing makes Schubert sounds different than Beethoven, even though I've probably spent over a thousand hour listening to both.
> 
> For what I'm trying to achieve, what would be a good place to start with? Maybe some musicology book or video series? I've watched some of Bernstein's Young People's Concert series and Harvard lectures, and could follow most of the material, but still have no idea to apply what's said to a different piece. Would learning an instrument help for my need? I took a couple months of piano lessons, but lacked both the patience and talent to persist. I still have a digital piano at home (covered by half inch of dust). Most music analysis are done on a piano, but would it be of any use for someone who couldn't even play twinkle twinkle little star?
> 
> Thanks in advance?


I have some theory books including Walter Piston but I find Youtube has some great resources. One in particular is Music Matters. He has videos for beginners to advanced music theory. 

https://www.youtube.com/c/MusicMattersGB/videos


----------



## Nate Miller

Theory books might be a little too abstract. I'm a musician, and I really can't see how that would help you as a listener. For theory to really inform your listening, you have to do more than just read and watch you tube. When I went to music school, the first 2 years of theory included sight singing, ear training and part writing. And you had to pass a sight singing and ear training barrier after your 2nd year or out you go. So if you want to get very little out of a whole lot of work, picking up a theory book is a great way to go about it.

But what WOULD be worth looking into is books about style and performance practice. It sounds like that would be more in line with what you are wanting to know about. 

Here are some books by Charles Rosen that I enjoyed and may be a good place to start.

Classical Style
Sonata Form
The Romantic Generation


----------

